# DropShop Garage



## VWallin (May 17, 2010)

Thought i'd share some pics of our rides! Mainly a mk1 r32 4motion, mk2 vr6 turbo 4motion and mk2 16v turbo 4motion.

We also started a facebook page for the garage where you can watch all the stupid and crazy sh*t we're building!
*DropShop* :thumbup:


















































MK2

















4motion conversion parts!
















Jig for haldex diff









Misc


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Looking good, in for more details.


----------



## VWallin (May 17, 2010)

Today we fabricated a downpipe for the mk1 and it came out pretty good. Not much room to play with on this car.
Downpipe is 3.5". Oh and in case you're wondering, YES that is a mk2 front subframe. Stock mk1 is very weak in the 
front so we made some nice custom mounting points. It's also a mk2 syncro tunnel.


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

neat projects


----------



## VWallin (May 17, 2010)

Some specs then.

Mk1
Link g4 storm standalone
E85 pumpgas  probably 2200cc injectors
Precision 7275 billet w/ 3.5 inch downpipe and exhaust
Mk5 r32 block and head destroked to 3L with 2.8 forged crank.
Custom exhaust manifold, intake and...well everything is custom.
Drp gearbox and rear diff. Custom driveshafts and shortened mk4 propshaft.
BBS Rs 16x8
No pistons or rods in yet but it's in the pipeline..

Mk2 vr6t 

Link g4 storm standalone
Holset HX52 71mm billet
E85 fuel w/ 1700cc injectors
Worthless shortrunner intake and cast gay ATP exhaust manifold
4 inch downpipe and 3,5 inch exhaust
Stock block and head. 30ish psi boost.
Brock b6 16x9 wheels 
Drp gearbox and diff, modified rear driveshafts, custom front.

4motion is not done yet but it's coming along nicely.

Mk2 16vt 4motion.

Not so much info on this yet because the project just started but i'm guessing it's going to be awesome


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

This looks awesome! Nice work :thumbup:

Those welds look beautiful too!


----------



## vToe (Oct 19, 2003)

In! Put some wings on that little mk1 so it can fly! :beer;

-Vito


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

where are the pics for the 16vT???


----------



## aFOURstance (Jan 31, 2011)

Nice work guys!


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Wallin:
You guys know what your doing ! What will the rev limiter be on the R30 ? 
Great work, as always from you and your guys !


----------



## vwturbowolf (Nov 28, 2003)

Sick builds. :thumbup:

I like how they aren't what you always see as the typical exteriors of vortex.

Interesting all around, inside and out


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

Subscribed!! Damn nice car park! Looking forward for seeing these cars run!


----------



## VWallin (May 17, 2010)

Thanks guys!

I'm not sure about how much he's willing to push that R30 but i guess around 8000rpm will do the trick.

If any of you are going to BugRun in june you'll probably spot my Mk2 Vr6t. Not sure if it's going to be 
4motion by then though. Time will tell  I hope some of you Norwegians and Danish guys will be there and
drink some beer with me. Don't remember if I've met any of you before because i'm usually quite drunk 

Anyway it's kinda slow in the Dropshop garage right now because we're both unemployed at the moment and i'm 
helping another friend with his Bmw E34 M5 Turbo, i could post a couple of pics on that monster to if you're interested.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

e34 pics plz


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Awesome stuff :thumbup:


----------



## VWallin (May 17, 2010)

Some info and progress on the E34 then. 

Fully built s38b36 with CP pistons and H-rods 
Block girdle and and all arp hardware for block and head.
Stainless oversize valves with titanium retainers and hd springs 
Special order ct5 in ct4 frame 7179 Compturbo with ar96 hotside.
66mm Precision wastegate. 
Big intercooler
Maxxecu top of the line Swedish developed standalone
2200cc injectors and e85 fuel, 3 Deatschwerks fuelpumps in special Nuke catch can.
Tremec t56 magnus gearbox with custom tremec to m30 adaptor and tilton 
2disc clutch. 
3,5 inch exhaust all the way from downpipe to tailpipe
2,5 inch from wastegate merged into exhaust 

The goal with this car is a daily driver 800whp streetcar


----------

